# Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir



## AceHBK (Nov 7, 2007)

Well Brock's first fight will be at UFC 81 against Frank Mir.... your thoughts?

Also White has offered Couture the main event fight for UFC 81 against Nogueira.

Read about it here:
http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y...junkie-Lesner_Mir_81&prov=mmajunkie&type=lgns


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2007)

I guees lets see what brock can bring and as far as Randy I doubt seriously if he fights for the UFC again.


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 7, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> I guees lets see what brock can bring and as far as Randy I doubt seriously if he fights for the UFC again.


 
I agree with you on the Randy part Terry, I dont see that happening either.

In regards to Mir, he has been 2-2 since he had that motorcycle accident and now mainly is a ringside announcer for some MMA league.  I don't see Mir just putting a beat down on Lesdnar...I would have preferred someone else for Lesnar but then again they need Lesnar to pound on soemone to get his first win and lets be real it is in the UFC best interest for Lesnar to win his 1st fight in the octagon.


----------



## Jai (Nov 7, 2007)

Agreed on all points. UFC needs Lesner to win his first fight. They need a new face to push hard and Lesner like it or not, may very well be that face. He has the "Pro Wrestling" resume with an excellent college wrestling background so as long as he is taking his MMA training serious he will do well. I also agree that Mir was maybe not the best choice for his first fight, but it should be a solid match. 
I doubt we will ever see Couture fight in the UFC again, I know I don't want to see that side show again between Couture and White.


----------



## Odin (Nov 8, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Well Brock's first fight will be at UFC 81 against Frank Mir.... your thoughts?
> 
> Also White has offered Couture the main event fight for UFC 81 against Nogueira.
> 
> ...


 
I think Couture will take the fight....Big Nog has always been one of the people on his wish list of fighting.

As for Brock, im not sure his first proformance was against a can, Frank Mir is no where the fighter he was before his accident but he might be more then enough for Brock.

Shall be interesting.


----------



## cohenp (Nov 25, 2007)

My question about Lesnar coming from pro wrestling is that while he test positive? It's a pretty common thing in pro wrestling and if you look at that guy it makes you wonder some.


----------



## daryl510 (Nov 25, 2007)

My guess is that Brock will dominate the fight. Frank Mir hasnt been the same since his big accident... if it were the old Frank Mir then he would would put up a great fight

I cant wait for the Dave Henderson vs. Anderson Silva match !


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 25, 2007)

I am looking forward to the Lesnar vs Mir event.

I think Lesnar may have more to offer than many expect


----------



## Skip Cooper (Nov 25, 2007)

I have been out of the MMA loop for awhile now...working too much, I guess. I had not heard of this match up with Lesnar and Mir until now. It makes me wonder if the lines of MMA will begin to blur like that of the Japanse pro-wrestlers who also fought in the Pride events. I hope that this will not become a "worked" match.


----------



## Harley_Ninja237 (Nov 26, 2007)

I doubt we will ever see Couture fight in the UFC again, I know I don't want to see that side show again between Couture and White.[/quote]

wait,what happened with Colture and White (havent watched UFC in a while)


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Nov 26, 2007)

Skip Cooper said:


> I have been out of the MMA loop for awhile now...working too much, I guess. I had not heard of this match up with Lesnar and Mir until now. It makes me wonder if the lines of MMA will begin to blur like that of the Japanse pro-wrestlers who also fought in the Pride events. I hope that this will not become a "worked" match.


Lesnar was an accomplished college wrestler before working in the WWE.  At the time he went into the entertainment wrestling business, MMA wasn't as big as it is now, so the money was in faking competition not the real deal.  Once TUF hit and brought more money into the sport he jumped at the chace to return to real competition.  I've hear that Kurt Angle and some other real wrestlers that turned to staged wrestling for employment are considering MMA as well. Before everyone pokes fun at this remember when Shamrok and Abbot and others were getting into staged wrestling?


----------



## Skip Cooper (Nov 28, 2007)

Perpetual White Belt said:


> Lesnar was an accomplished college wrestler before working in the WWE. At the time he went into the entertainment wrestling business, MMA wasn't as big as it is now, so the money was in faking competition not the real deal. Once TUF hit and brought more money into the sport he jumped at the chace to return to real competition. I've hear that Kurt Angle and some other real wrestlers that turned to staged wrestling for employment are considering MMA as well. Before everyone pokes fun at this remember when Shamrok and Abbot and others were getting into staged wrestling?


 
Not poking fun here, besides Shamrock and Abbot entered the "squared circle" after making their names in MMA. So I don't fault them for going after the paycheck. Dana White has made enough money off of them.

Also, being a life-long fan of college and international wrestling, I know well of Lesnar and Angle's wrestling exploits. Along with many others involved in both MMA and WWE.  I have been a fan of the MMA since UFC 10 and I was raised on professional wrestling.  I wanted to grow up and be like Kerry Von Erich!!!

As far as pro-wrestling is concerned, I have great respect for what these guys do. They are tremendous athletes and they should be commended for this. If Lesnar, Angle, or whomever decides to begin real fighting, then more power to them. I applaud them and I hope they fight well.

I would just hate to see the lines blurred between what is real and what is staged. Look at the state of pro-boxing today. In every big fight, especially with Don King in the corner, the stench of fix is in the air. Everyone that De La Hoya "loses" to, he signs to his promotions. In my book, professional boxing is definitely suspect when it comes to big fights. This is sad for me, because I have always loved the sweet science...I cannot bare to watch it now.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Dec 4, 2007)

*Wow, I must have missed this announcement. I do have to agree with everybody else. If it were the old Frank Mir, this would probably be a dream match for many of the MMA world. I still however, think that Mir will give Lesnar a run for his money.*

*UFC does need more faces for the heavyweight division so they could be looking to put Lesnar among the elite provided he does well against some of the tougher competition. *

*I would've loved to see Lesnar in UFC at first but the time is coming now. You can't fault Lesnar for hitting a boom period when it was in wrestling, and he has a great college background.*

*As for the "worked" aspect UFC used to be a hardcore spot. Biting is illegal now, so are low blows. These and other tactics were taken out in order to push it as a sport. Since MMA is widely popular, and also UFC management wants to make it a legimate sport I honestly doubt they'd throw Mir into a worked fight. This would turn alot of older guys like me away from MMA when we tuned in to those rare and early days of the UFC. I've been a fan of the UFC since UFC 3, so the older fans out there can attest its come along way since those early days.*

*So while I agree that it should be interesting, several factors will go into it as well. Like conditioning, the "hype" or "trash talk" segments UFC promotes before the fight, and the general over all mind set. As well as getting Brock prepared for his first fight, and also coming up with a strategy, well a lot of people love ground and pound I'd be more inclined to see Brock rely on submission, and breaking the guard to counter submission, while ultimately he is going to be a great striker also. If he can have good foot work, and put all these elements together he could end up making a good decision to make the jump from staged to real.*

*I do support the decision of Brock going to the UFC. I think there are more opportunities there for him, and if he has insane conditioning, and team to train with then he can become an unstoppable force that the UFC has needed, and that is what they're looking for. A new face to propel the sport and the brand.*

*The last I read Angle wanted to sign with the IFL but needed a year to train. It will be interesting to see where Angle goes especially with his status in TNA.*

*I am looking forward to the fight and will probably order UFC 81 unless I happen to just go to hooters and eat while watching it. *

*As for winners. I've heard that Brock has a great ground work, and effect strikes, but I know Mir is wanting to show the new upstart up, so I'm not going to predict who'll win but I will say it will be close, it could go the distance but more than likely won't as they'll be looking for a clean win or most likely an upset. I doubt we'll see a decision but I guess we'll just have to see how it goes.*


----------



## thaistyle (Dec 11, 2007)

If Mir comes in to fight like he did before the accident, I think he could beat Lesnar.  With his last outings being 2-2, its hard to say.


----------



## The Elemental (Dec 14, 2007)

Skip Cooper said:


> Not poking fun here, besides *Shamrock* and Abbot entered the "squared circle" after making their names in MMA.


 
Actually Ken Shamrock made his pro wrestling debut in 1988, in 1990 he wrestled for South Atlantic Pro Wrestling under the ring name Wayne Shamrock. He later changed his ring name to Vince Torelli adopting the nickname "Mr. Wrestling". In 1990, Shamrock travelled to Japan, where he competed in the *UWF* and its successor promotion, *Pro Wrestling Fujiwara **Gumi, *making the transition to shoot wrestling. Then he wento Pancrase then the UFC and the rest is history.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Dec 14, 2007)

The Elemental said:


> Actually Ken Shamrock made his pro wrestling debut in 1988, in 1990 he wrestled for South Atlantic Pro Wrestling under the ring name Wayne Shamrock. He later changed his ring name to Vince Torelli adopting the nickname "Mr. Wrestling". In 1990, Shamrock travelled to Japan, where he competed in the *UWF* and its successor promotion, *Pro Wrestling Fujiwara **Gumi, *making the transition to shoot wrestling. Then he wento Pancrase then the UFC and the rest is history.


 
Well, there you have it...I stand corrected :asian:

Thanks for the history, I didn't know this about him. He apparently left this out of his book


----------



## TheArtofDave (Jan 27, 2008)

*So I was watching TNA the other night, and they've started promoting the Lesnar vs Mir fight. And they showed Brock saying that Mir thought he was a bad ***, and he didn't think he was.*

*And so he was working on offense and defense. So I guess we'll see what happens. I'd like to see Mir's comments regarding this fight, but the fight itself should be worth a look.*


----------



## Odin (Jan 28, 2008)

Mir has a lot riding on this fight, if he does lose i think it would be best for him to retire.

It will be an interesting fight, Mir is hardly a can and has a lot more experience in the octagon, he is however a shadow of his former self.

Well see what happens...I say it wont be an exciting fight i can see Mir holding Brock in his guard while brock attemps to pound him.


----------

